# LGD'S



## goat boy (Jan 10, 2013)

Who has LGD'S


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 10, 2013)

We have GP.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

I have an Anatolian Shepherd dog. She is 10.5 months old and weighs 105 pounds. She is 30 inches at the shoulder and is an excellent dog. I could not be more proud of her.

These pictures are months old but the most recent I have here on BYH's.






















I share my farm with a BYH member and if you combine the LGD's there are 3 Great Pyrenees' and my one Anatolian.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 10, 2013)

nice lookin' dogs


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh she's a beaut Straw! We need more recent photos of her too. Maybe with one of your goats....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you both. 

@Coco 
I got a few pictures but they aren't to great. Maybe soon I'll try to get updated pictures of Callie. It's hard because she wants to be with you.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

You'll have to get 'stealth' on her!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> You'll have to get 'stealth' on her!


On an Anatolian? lol


----------



## babsbag (Jan 10, 2013)

I have an LGD female, Anatolian/Pyr/Akbash/Orvcharka mix that I love and adore. Also a male Pyr/Maremma that is pretty special too.

And 9 puppies that are only 3 days old.

Can't imagine life on my farm without them.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 14, 2013)

We do 2 Great Pyrenees x Karakachan.


----------

